
This new Twitter account hunts for bots that push political opinions - erickhill
https://qz.com/1110481/this-new-twitter-account-hunts-for-bots-that-push-political-opinions/
======
thosakwe
Good intentions, but frankly not going to do anything. Twitter has a
reputation for not deleting accounts, especially not when reported by bots.

